# Landscape (Single)



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I just released my new single, titled "Landscape". It's the first movement/track from my forthcoming album/recording/piece/whatever, _"for Jules Jeanson"_. It will be the follow up to my first recording _Problems for Piano_, which you can listen to here

Side A is "Landscape", while side B is a piece for solo ukulele that I performed last year at a concert, "Throw me a paddle."

here's the artwork I made to accompany the piece:








here's what I wrote about the piece on the page:

_"Landscape is the first track/movement off of my forthcoming album, "for Jules Jeanson". It was written out of fear during a drive in upstate New York, about a specific spot.

Throw me a paddle. is the last piece I wrote about last summer and the pain he helped me give myself. I performed on this recording.

This is a "live single", meaning that both tracks are not studio recordings, but rather recordings from live premieres. I was given the recordings and produced/mixed them myself. The studio mixes will be different, as they will be completely different recordings."_

YOU CAN LISTEN TO/DOWNLOAD THE PIECES HERE


----------

